# Smoked Shrimp Alfredo with QView



## briggy (Jul 7, 2014)

Wanted something outside of the beef/chicken/pork we have been smoking lately and decided to try out a smoked shrimp alfredo.  Enjoy the view and thanks for checking it out.

Smoked with Pecan - started out with peppers, jalapeno, mushrooms, and tomatoes:













IMAG0207.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014


















IMAG0208.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014






Chopped and added to a homemade sauce:













IMAG0209.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014






Shrimp were marinated in a sundried tomato sauce, applied a rub and smoked 20 minutes:













IMAG0210.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014






Combined cooked pasta with sauce and shrimp in a dutch oven and allowed to melt:













IMAG0211.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014


















IMAG0215.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014






Finished product:













IMAG0217.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 7, 2014


----------



## knifebld (Jul 7, 2014)

Briggy that looks absolutely fantastic!

How long did you smoke the veggies for?  Did you marinate them or brush anything on them?

Well done bud!


----------



## briggy (Jul 7, 2014)

knifebld said:


> Briggy that looks absolutely fantastic!
> 
> How long did you smoke the veggies for?  Did you marinate them or brush anything on them?
> 
> Well done bud!


Thank you!  Veggies smoked for 1 hour.  Just brushed with EVOO before putting on.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 7, 2014)

Dude that is fantastic.


----------



## mkriet (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow, I think I could get the wife to even eat this. She mentioned meatloaf earlier, and I say smoked meatloaf.  She says we aren't going to smoke everything we eat.  I say why not?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2015)

This looks fantabulous.... 



mkriet said:


> Wow, I think I could get the wife to even eat this. She mentioned meatloaf earlier, and I say smoked meatloaf.  She says we aren't going to smoke everything we eat.  I say why not?



My wife says my brain is smoked...  I say..  yeaaa... soooo ...


----------



## mkriet (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha that is awesome.  It might be true, but so what.


----------



## b-one (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks great and filling!


----------

